# Rolystone Horse Sanctuary burnt down...



## BlizzardBudd (14 August 2011)

just seen this on Facebook, and was wondering if anyone has got any info on it??

"Someone has burnt down Rolystone Horse Sanctuary In Bradford ! If anyone has anything that could help them out ie headcollars etc or even a donation to help them get back on their feet ! all the horses are safe but it sounds like they have lost everything else !! Rugs hay feed etc ! Im sure anything would be appreciated"


----------



## millhouse (14 August 2011)

How absolutely terrible.  Hope nobody was hurt and that the horses are all safe.


----------



## muff747 (14 August 2011)

OMG  I must have missed that, I drove past there at 9.50 this evening and didn't notice anything amiss.  There was a lot of cars parked outside yesterday as I passed but thought there must have been an open day or something
I am really sorry if that has happened, I live in the area but no one has mentioned it to me.


----------



## Dolcé (15 August 2011)

I live just down the road from there and didn't even know the place existed, I will see if I can dig out some bits for them but there won't be a lot as most of our stuff was stolen with the car a few months ago.


----------



## rockysmum (15 August 2011)

Cant say I had heard of it either.

Just looked it up and the comments on this article were not favourable even before the fire

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news/8769132.Wrose_sanctuary_rides_to_horses__rescue/


----------



## joy (15 August 2011)

Was this place broken into and cleaned out about a year ago?


----------



## muff747 (15 August 2011)

Yes I remember something about the raid in the press.
I have searched in google and on their FB page and there's no mention of a fire.  I haven't heard anyone mention it either, maybe this is a rhumour that got printed as true?
Maybe (no - I'm sure) someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## slimjim (15 August 2011)

Seems to be true.  Here's their web link

http://www.roleystonesanctuary.org.uk/news/


ets - muff747 sorry to correct you if you're wrong!!!!


----------



## rockysmum (15 August 2011)

They are in need of help if £300 worth of hay and straw was their winter stock for the whole sanctuary.


----------



## joy (16 August 2011)

I don't think snide comments are going to help them.


----------



## rockysmum (16 August 2011)

joy said:



			I don't think snide comments are going to help them.
		
Click to expand...

Dont you, well perhaps a reality check is in order.  What is the point of rescuing horses for them to live with such insecurity.  I personally think the quote from their news page says it all.  I wouldn't keep 3 horses without £1300 back up funds never mind however many they have.  I am and will always be a supporter of well run horse charities.  I'm not saying this one isn't but their google results are slightly worrying.

Quote from their page


We are despartly seeking funds to help buy straw and hay which was destroyed in the fire on saturday 13th august, that was set ablaze on our storage stables at all alone fields. The fire wipped out our winter store of hay and straw also causing damage to rugs and electrical fencing. There was atleast £300 of straw and hay was burnt along with £1000 worth of damage to the stables,rugs,fencing and surrounding items.



Please help us build our winter stock back up as there is nothing worse than starving animals in winter because some thoughtless toe-rags thinking its funny to burn their food. the cost of a bale is £4 so please if you can donate anything towards this via our paypal button we will be very grateful and our animals will be too as they wont go hungry.


----------



## joeanne (16 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			They are in need of help if £300 worth of hay and straw was their winter stock for the whole sanctuary.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. £300 for a winter supply for 30+ horses


----------



## muff747 (16 August 2011)

I stand corrected, the story is in the Telegragh and Argus tonight.
Apparently it wasn't their whole winter store, they were building up their stock ready for winter, so they were going to add more before winter.
Also, they loan out quite a lot of the horses/ponies over the winter so they won't have that many to feed by then.


----------



## FallenAngel666 (17 August 2011)

Roleystones horse n pony is a registered charity that recieves no goverment funding at all !!! have any of you ever stopped to think that they have no money to improve the stables as there constantly having to replace things that have been destroyed or stolen by mindless thugs , maybe a helping hand or a £1 monthly donation from the "well off" would help ...stop living in the past and move forward roleystones are trying and are THE ONLY horse rescue in our local area still taking horses i know the rspca tell you to put healthy horses to sleep as they cant accomadate them yet they have money to spend on new kennels staff wages etc Roleystones is run by a team of volentiers even the local little kids come down n get dirty to help   ,sure the horses dont have the best money can buy but  horses DONT have a sense of value  they much prefer the warm loving cuddles n time spent with their humans that a sparkling new rugs [ever wondered why they get em mucky n ripped if they "like" them !!! 


BTW can anyone tell me what a horse back up fund is


----------



## vision0779 (17 August 2011)

people are entitled to their own opinions. but what a shame people dont take their responsibilitys as serious as they do there opinions! if people were responsible and serious horse owners/lovers then there wouldent be so many old/ill /unridable equines offered "free to a good home" or in a dealers yard/abandoned, if you  have a equine that no longer has a useful life then be responsible and have the animal humanly put down. you then know where it is and there wouldent be a need for sanctuarys like rolystone...
meanwhile rolystone is just about the only sanctuary that is still taking in these animals, some of which have been literally starved to death prior to arriving there. there weekly bills, feed/hay/straw/vets/rents etc must be horrendous so instead of crabbing the unknown drive by and look closely at the condition and general demeanor of animals living there. if possible look at the befor pics of these animals on arrival and then compare.
this sanctuary and others like it need and deserve help not verbally destroying..


----------



## joy (17 August 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Dont you, well perhaps a reality check is in order.  What is the point of rescuing horses for them to live with such insecurity.  I personally think the quote from their news page says it all.  I wouldn't keep 3 horses without £1300 back up funds never mind however many they have.  I am and will always be a supporter of well run horse charities.  I'm not saying this one isn't but their google results are slightly worrying.

Quote from their page


We are despartly seeking funds to help buy straw and hay which was destroyed in the fire on saturday 13th august, that was set ablaze on our storage stables at all alone fields. The fire wipped out our winter store of hay and straw also causing damage to rugs and electrical fencing. There was atleast £300 of straw and hay was burnt along with £1000 worth of damage to the stables,rugs,fencing and surrounding items.



Please help us build our winter stock back up as there is nothing worse than starving animals in winter because some thoughtless toe-rags thinking its funny to burn their food. the cost of a bale is £4 so please if you can donate anything towards this via our paypal button we will be very grateful and our animals will be too as they wont go hungry.
		
Click to expand...

Reality check eh?  I've just taken back an old horse of mine to make sure he has a secure futurethat brings my total up to 4. I personally couldn't care less what their web page says it was your snide comments I was getting at.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 August 2011)

I am totally in agreement with vision and fallen on this.
  The stables might not be up to " Normal" yard standard,
The sanctuary might not be the prettiest out there but that's what it is a sanctuary . God I have seen some of the dumps that some humans live in.

 These horses had a roof over their heads, regular feeds, rugs etc. As mentioned she has no movement funds . They do their best with what they have . There are many volunteers that start of small sanctuaries for all types of animals and birds. Their bank accounts  are not endless, it will hit them like it would hit me if we have a fire ( gawd forbid )  many times its not so much as buying it is who has any as we all know hay was low in supply  last year and this years hay cannot be used yet as too soon off the field.

 Maybe someone should suggest things like  put an auction on ebay  for them where people  can bid and buy a bale of hay or straw or feed .  They don't need criticism they need help.

 Too many of these big so called charities get so much funding  and the smaller ones are forgotten about.


----------



## outraged5 (18 August 2011)

I have noticed in trolling the various forums that there are a lot of people, mostly women, with inordinate amounts of time on their hands, who seem to delight in making verbal derogatory remarks about all and sundry.  If these people would dedicate just 10% of their time to getting out of their virtual bubble, into the real world, and volunteer to make this earth a better place, wonders could happen. I do believe in the positive powers of groups of people working for a good cause. I also do believe that horse rescue operations fulfil a striking real and immediate need in a world full of, unfortunately irresponsible people.  Yes to PTS, yes to humane euthanasia of sick and irreparably injured animals to alleviate suffering and YES to volunteers who have put their energy and spirit into positive actions.
Please make your monetary contribution today and dedicate your time and energies to a charity of your choice nearest you.
The Roleystone Horse Sanctuary is simply the fruit of generous souls who are not content with the status quo of mistreated and abandoned animals, but through consistent attacks and criminal acts (what kind of a world has this become??) are forced to request urgent assistance.  When is the last time YOU rolled up your sleeves, or signed your name to a cheque for a benevolent cause?
CASH DONATIONS AND OFFERS TO REBUILD MOST WELCOME! MAKE A DIFFERENCE NOT ONLY IN THE OUTSIDE WORLD BUT IN YOUR INNER WORLD AS WELL


----------



## rockysmum (18 August 2011)

OK I'm sure your comments are directed at me.

Fine, have a go as much as you like, I have thick skin.

I am not against animal charities, I have volunteered and fund raised for several.  I contribute to horse charities, I wont say which ones but their standard of care and financial planning are excellent.

I am not talking about any particular santuary now but there are plenty out there which meet these criteria.  Poor standards of stabling, no-one qualified (or even at all) living on site, insufficient land and buildings for the amount of animals, poor land management (dangerous fencing and ragwort), failing to tailor their capacity to their income (meaning regular emergency appeals) etc etc

The reason most santuaries cant take any more is their resources are insufficient to care for them properly.  I would rather they close their doors than taken on more than they can handle.  Yes it will mean rescue cases are put to sleep, thats sad and it breaks my heart.  But so does rescued animals living in poor conditions and constant insecurity about whether they will have food in their bellies.

And if that makes me the wicked witch then bring it on.


----------



## rascal (18 August 2011)

Why does this charity keep taking in animals when it does not have sufficient funds/land or people to lookafter them properly? The small charitys often dont get overlooked, but what people see is badly organized and overstocked and they go support a charity that can cope well with the animals they have. Ive been a voulenteer for a great many years and though we have a small local charity or two i wouldnt give either of them the time of day! Poeple shouldnt take on animals in the name of charity then moan when their badly run sanctury is slated by people who care. Get funds/land/staff first then the animals!!


----------



## Zebedee (18 August 2011)

vision0779 said:



			people are entitled to their own opinions. but what a shame people dont take their responsibilitys as serious as they do there opinions! if people were responsible and serious horse owners/lovers then there wouldent be so many old/ill /unridable equines offered "free to a good home" or in a dealers yard/abandoned, if you  have a equine that no longer has a useful life then be responsible and have the animal humanly put down. you then know where it is and there wouldent be a need for sanctuarys like rolystone...
		
Click to expand...

So true.




			meanwhile rolystone is just about the only sanctuary that is still taking in these animals, some of which have been literally starved to death prior to arriving there. there weekly bills, feed/hay/straw/vets/rents etc must be horrendous so instead of crabbing the unknown drive by and look closely at the condition and general demeanor of animals living there. if possible look at the befor pics of these animals on arrival and then compare.
this sanctuary and others like it need and deserve help not verbally destroying..
		
Click to expand...

It sounds as if they are doing the best they can by the horses in their care. I do know of one 'posh' yard where the horses all look miserable, & several who seem to owe the fact that the stables are still standing to luck & baler twine where the horses are as happy as Larry. 

I hope they get the support they need, but for many on here the registered charity status has been tainted by one such opperation where as it turned out horses were kept in over-crowded conditions, neglected, & at least one horse that was 'gifted' to this charity was sold on as a jumping pony - inspite of having a history of unsoundness. This is why some responses may be seen as cynical - people have had their trust abused by a registered charity in the past. 

Thank goodness no one (human or equine) was hurt in the fire.

(By the way Vision - great post.)


----------



## dvj (18 August 2011)

Honestly i cannot be believe some people!!! Its a sanctuary for God sake that has had a fire and still some people cant help themselves like a set of vultures, good old horsey people having a go at their own. Rather than passing comments on what's wrong with the place, get a collection tin stand in the middle of the town centre and crack on, ideas are great but that's all they are. Lets see how many people are as quick to do that? Right gets on my nerves when do gooders do plenty of bitching and talking get of your arse and do something about it then!!!


----------



## FallenAngel666 (18 August 2011)

rascal said:



			Why does this charity keep taking in animals when it does not have sufficient funds/land or people to lookafter them properly? The small charitys often dont get overlooked, but what people see is badly organized and overstocked and they go support a charity that can cope well with the animals they have. Ive been a voulenteer for a great many years and though we have a small local charity or two i wouldnt give either of them the time of day! Poeple shouldnt take on animals in the name of charity then moan when their badly run sanctury is slated by people who care. Get funds/land/staff first then the animals!!
		
Click to expand...


Of course larger sanctuaries that have a goverment cash flow are going to cope better than those small ones such as roleystones which rely on public generosity .
maybe if people such as your self helped these small sanctuaries rather than slating them  they would improve.
Until so called horse lovers stop looking at the cosmetic state [rather than the hard work and dedication  that you cant see] of these small sanctuaries and comparing them to the big funded sanctuaries nothing will change !
Nobody at roleystones has moaned about people slating them either they were appealing for help after a nasty arson attack which destroyed there winter storage area where they had been buying hay and straw so that when winter comes it didnt hit so hard [ smart of them id say ]. and to say that the people slating them care about the horses is untrue IF you cared u would help not slate 
I really hope the bottom never falls out of your world and you need to rehome to a sanctuary as all the large ones will tell you to have it pts regardless if its healthy or not so your only choice would be a small shabby sanctuary such as roleystones [who do loan out there healthy horses ] most of the horses kept at the sanctuary premises are old 20+ or have long term health issues which means no one wants them ....
How would anyone get funds and staff before recieving the animals most sancturies start as a one man band that takes an unwanted horse in and before ya know it everyone needs your help ....Im not the smartest of people but im pretty sure that getting registered as a charity raising funds renting land and having staff is all pointless if you dont actually have any animals to start you off


----------



## outraged4 (20 August 2011)

Easy to criticize, harder to help.  There are good, bad and in-between animal rescue operations. If people would responsibly breed there would be no need for these, but in the meantime...give what you can, how you can is my motto particularly when other people selflessly devote their time, energy and funds.


----------



## Meandtheboys (20 August 2011)

Personally never seen a thread with so many 'new' posters!!

Losing barn, hay, straw is hard and these things can happen but surely the sanctuary is insured and thus the insurers would pay up???

Thank-god no one was injured, but if they are not properly insured ( which I am assuming not ) this surely needs concideration especially if the sanctury is supported by volenteers and accidents can happen.

My suggestion would be for the sanctuary to raise a bigger awareness with locals, maybe a plea of mercey in a local paper might get some support from a farmer / landowner.

I am in no position to comment either way on how the sanctuary operates but publicity in a local area always helps!!


----------



## FallenAngel666 (20 August 2011)

Meandtheboys said:



			Personally never seen a thread with so many 'new' posters!!

Losing barn, hay, straw is hard and these things can happen but surely the sanctuary is insured and thus the insurers would pay up???

Thank-god no one was injured, but if they are not properly insured ( which I am assuming not ) this surely needs concideration especially if the sanctury is supported by volenteers and accidents can happen.

My suggestion would be for the sanctuary to raise a bigger awareness with locals, maybe a plea of mercey in a local paper might get some support from a farmer / landowner.

I am in no position to comment either way on how the sanctuary operates but publicity in a local area always helps!!
		
Click to expand...


This is what were in the process of doing  local papers already involved 
we have a few fundraising events as well as an online auction 
H&H contacted the sanctuary as they wanted to try link them to other arson attacks [hence the new posters lol ] since the riots .


----------



## Rose Folly (20 August 2011)

I think Outraged 5 needs to pop his/her own bubble. Many people, and I include myself, give generously to many charities, human ,animal, environmental. I personally try to give 10% of my income per year to charities. Therefore I resent the remarks you made deeply. When I was younger I helped physically. Now I'm older I help with money, administrative work and yes - experience.

I know nothing of the charity in question personally. But I've met a few along the years who truthfully should not have been in business. Yes they meant well, but that is often the most damning phrase of all. I'm sure they'revery good, nice people, but their feet are not on the ground. To run a charity you need not just compasssion but to have your feet on the ground - and that means a grasp of economics, logistics, finance. Without those abilities you will not run a successful business. Nor, eequally improtanly, will you command the respect of the interest of those who might well help y our cause.

When I read the initial blog I thought: Yes, I have a few headcollars and a rug or two that I might send. Having read the comments, they will go to my local charity Horseworld in Bristol, who run a tight ship in every respect.

My dogs are 'rescue' - one of my horses is 'rescue'. Yes,s e should all do our bit.But where it becomes an enterprise, run it properly.


----------



## rascal (21 August 2011)

FallenAngel666 said:



			Of course larger sanctuaries that have a goverment cash flow are going to cope better than those small ones such as roleystones which rely on public generosity .
maybe if people such as your self helped these small sanctuaries rather than slating them  they would improve.
Until so called horse lovers stop looking at the cosmetic state [rather than the hard work and dedication  that you cant see] of these small sanctuaries and comparing them to the big funded sanctuaries nothing will change !
Nobody at roleystones has moaned about people slating them either they were appealing for help after a nasty arson attack which destroyed there winter storage area where they had been buying hay and straw so that when winter comes it didnt hit so hard [ smart of them id say ]. and to say that the people slating them care about the horses is untrue IF you cared u would help not slate 
I really hope the bottom never falls out of your world and you need to rehome to a sanctuary as all the large ones will tell you to have it pts regardless if its healthy or not so your only choice would be a small shabby sanctuary such as roleystones [who do loan out there healthy horses ] most of the horses kept at the sanctuary premises are old 20+ or have long term health issues which means no one wants them ....
How would anyone get funds and staff before recieving the animals most sancturies start as a one man band that takes an unwanted horse in and before ya know it everyone needs your help ....Im not the smartest of people but im pretty sure that getting registered as a charity raising funds renting land and having staff is all pointless if you dont actually have any animals to start you off
		
Click to expand...

 The charity i work for recieves NOT ONE PENNY from the goverment, they rely as most of them do on donations from the public. I have 5 horses of my own plus a full time job and two children, i do what i have time for to help, which i admit isnt much at the moment. When i retire in 18yrs i hope to do more. I also have two horses we rescued ourselves, one is 28 now and needs more of our attention as he gets older.
My world did fall appart a few years ago when my hubby who up until then worked 48hours a week, collapsed in our stable yard, and due to ongoing health problems can no longer work or drive, so needs me as well. We put two of our ponies out on loan to cut down on numbers.
Our local horse charity has ragwort in all its fields, they breed huge ammounts of dogs and when i spent a very short time helping there wanted me to break in some young ponies to use for pony rides which i refused as i didnt think it was safe. It was complaining about that one that i became involved in the other one. So yes i did try to help but they didnt even know about worming or how many horses they had! Help them????????? NO!! 
The other place in this area has been closed down several times and not worth helping. just out to make money.


----------



## FallenAngel666 (22 August 2011)

rascal said:



			The charity i work for recieves NOT ONE PENNY from the goverment, they rely as most of them do on donations from the public. I have 5 horses of my own plus a full time job and two children, i do what i have time for to help, which i admit isnt much at the moment. When i retire in 18yrs i hope to do more. I also have two horses we rescued ourselves, one is 28 now and needs more of our attention as he gets older.
My world did fall appart a few years ago when my hubby who up until then worked 48hours a week, collapsed in our stable yard, and due to ongoing health problems can no longer work or drive, so needs me as well. We put two of our ponies out on loan to cut down on numbers.
Our local horse charity has ragwort in all its fields, they breed huge ammounts of dogs and when i spent a very short time helping there wanted me to break in some young ponies to use for pony rides which i refused as i didnt think it was safe. It was complaining about that one that i became involved in the other one. So yes i did try to help but they didnt even know about worming or how many horses they had! Help them????????? NO!! 
The other place in this area has been closed down several times and not worth helping. just out to make money.
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry to hear about your husband i hope he recovers . As for your local sanctuarys yes they sound like total nightmares and i can understand why you wouldnt want to be involved 

I was in the position 18 months ago where i had to rehome my lamanitic shetland pony no one wanted her [i didt offer her for sale just perm loan or free to loving home with regular contact] cause she had laminitus and needed restricted grazing sadly because she had laminitus rescue centers wouldnt take her either 
18 months later she is living happily at roleystones [yes i saw past the shabby buildings lol ]with other shetlands/horses out 24/7 just as she should be and has never looked better 
unfortunalty due to the location of roleystones they are subjected to alot of vandalism and theft the volunteers there bust there arses day and night constantly trying to make it better for the horses This is NOT the same as your sanctuarys near you their not out to make money for them its all about the horses and their welfare this place trys their hardest but people turn away because it "looks" llike a mess not many have been brave enough to actually step through the gate and have a look at what goes on inside 
We never came here to beg for money roleystones was approached by H&H as they wanted to link it to other arson attacks 
no body involved with roleystones WANTS to argue but were sticking up for what we have and if we keep ploughing on with our fundrasing events ,online tack auctions normal auction fun days u name it were doing it we WILL improve !!!

would also like to thank derby house for there donation of 10 headcollars and lead ropes and some fly rugs 
a lady who donated 778 brand new dog collars and matching leads 
tescos for their vouchers


----------

